# Green tea



## Elmer (Sep 15, 2013)

My wife brought home a bottle of green tea aperitif that she loved.
She also likes green tea.
So I am going to experiment with green tea wine.
The recipe below was taken from Jack Keller, but altered. Any feed back is appreciated, otherwise I will post my progress:

19 teabags of Green Tea
1/3 cup chopped raisins
1 oz honey 2 lbs granulated sugar
zest & juice of 2 small lemons
4 cups of sugar
water to 1 gallon
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 tsp energizer
1 pkt wine yeast (lalvin 1118)

Boiled 1 cup of water, added 1 cup of sugar.
Added very warm water to Ingredients (over tea bags)
Sg to 1.080


----------



## Elmer (Oct 2, 2013)

Racked at 1.010 ( I know a little late, but been busy)

Took a taste and I am not sure what it tastes like.
I will let it age and add some sugar in a few weeks/months


----------



## hardisky2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Elmer how did this green tea wine turn out I'm thinking of making a batch

Sent from my LGL86C using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Elmer (Jan 31, 2014)

hardisky2 said:


> Elmer how did this green tea wine turn out I'm thinking of making a batch
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Wine Making mobile app



To be honest, It has been sitting in a bottle on the shelf since I bottled on 10/25/2013.

I keep meaning to bust open a bottle and give it a try, but a little voice tells me to let it age a while longer!

I hope to try one in the next month or so!
By May at very latest!


----------



## Scott (Jan 31, 2014)

What does it look like cleared? Sounds interesting


----------



## Elmer (Jan 31, 2014)

Scott said:


> What does it look like cleared? Sounds interesting



I dont think I took any pictures before I bottled, but it has the same greenish color as any green tea drink!


----------



## hardisky2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Please keep me updated my wife seen I asked about it and she wants me to make a batch but if it does turn out well I'd like to know b4 I start I've made 8 different batches of wine so far and the only one I liked was my blackberry wine 

Sent from my LGL86C using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Elmer (Apr 30, 2014)

So I gave this batch a taste after about aging for close to six months, or more.
Best way I can describe just wanted is it is Green tea with honey. At first taste you get a strong sense of green tea then it's followed by a slight touch of honey and it goes away quickly then there's alcohol aftertaste.
I have two bottles left trying to figure out who I can give them to. I just don't see this as a type of wine sit around and casually drank




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## hardisky2 (May 1, 2014)

Elmer that is awesome I'm excited to start a batch of it myself I like green tea and I love alcohol so I see this working


----------



## hardisky2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I thought I'd send you a picture today we hit the secondary I followed ur recipe but I doubled it


----------

